
In This Is All: Memory, Meaning, and the Self - diodorus
https://www.laphamsquarterly.org/memory/all
======
roca
It seems odd to not even mention God in this article. I get that theism isn't
fashionable, but it seems strange to write him out of the history altogether,
and to mention Alistair Macintyre's thoughts without connecting them to his
Catholic thinking.

I also think it's ridiculous to neglect God in a discussion of the quest for
meaning, because I think it's obvious he's the only possible source of
objective meaning and everything else is "let's make something up and muddle
along". But it is not odd for writers to ignore that.

~~~
celebreinconnu
"I think it's obvious he's the only possible source of objective meaning"

Can you explain? It's far from obvious to me. Quite the contrary in fact.

~~~
roca
It's a corollary of the question of moral realism. "What is my purpose?" is
another way of asking "what should I do?" or "what kind of person is it good
for me to be?" Under naturalism, you run straight into the impassable barrier
of the is-ought problem.

With God, we can consider the possibility that he has goals for us.

OK, there could be alternatives in between theism and naturalism, but they
make even less sense to me and I don't know anyone who takes them seriously.

